# subjuntivo con el mismo sujeto?



## maghanish2

Hola a todos!

He leído muchísimos hilos de este tema y muchos libros también, pero todavía estoy confundido. Quizás vosotros podáis ayudarme!

Algunos verbos requieren el subjuntivo siempre, pero se usa el subjuntivo si los sujetos son lo mismo? Por ejemplo:

Se usa el subjuntivo después de el verbo _suponer_, pero aquí cómo se traducen?: 'I suppose I can go' - Supongo que puedo ir O Supongo poder ir O Suponge que yo pueda ir?

Tamibén, se dice 'I don't think he knows' - 'No pienso que sepa'. 
Pero cómo se dice 'I don't think I know' - No pienso saber O No pienso que sé O No pienso que yo sepa?
Y otro ejemplo: 'You don't think you're smart' - sería No piensas ser inteligente, O No piensas que seas inteligent O No piensas que eres inteligente?

Y sólo un ejemplo más

'I wish you ran' - Deseo que hayas corrido. Pero, cómo se dice si los sujetos son lo mismo? 'I wish I could run' - Deseo poder correr O Deseo que puedo correr O Deseo haber podido correr O Deseo que yo pueda correr? Este ejemplo es MUY confuso.

Espero que comprendáis lo que estoy preguntando! MUCHAS gracias!


----------



## danisac

'I suppose I can go' - Supongo que puedo ir 
'I don't think he knows' - No creo que lo sepa - Creo que no lo sabe
'I don't think I know' - No creo que lo sepa - creo que no lo sé
'You don't think you're smart'  - No crees que eres listo

'I wish you ran' - Ojalá corrieras
'I wish I could run' - Ojalá pudiera correr


----------



## maghanish2

Así que, cuando el verbo usualmente requiere el subjuntivo, pero los sujetos son lo mismo, se usa el indicativo? Espero comprenderte!


----------



## Argónida

maghanish2 said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> He leído muchísimos hilos de este tema y muchos libros también, pero todavía estoy confundido. Quizás vosotros podáis ayudarme!
> 
> Algunos verbos requieren el subjuntivo siempre, pero se usa el subjuntivo si los sujetos son lo mismo? Por ejemplo:
> 
> Se usa el subjuntivo después de el verbo _suponer_, pero aquí cómo se traducen?: 'I suppose I can go' - Supongo que puedo ir  O Supongo poder ir Suena rara, pero no me atrevo a decir que es incorrecta O Supongeque yo pueda ir Creo que es incorrecta?
> 
> Tamibén, se dice 'I don't think he knows' - 'No pienso creo que sepa'.
> Pero cómo se dice 'I don't think I know' - No pienso saber Suena rara O No pienso que sé Creo que es incorrecta O No pienso creo que yo sepa? También puedes decir en este caso: "No creo que sepa", igual que la de tu ejemplo anterior. Se distingue si estás hablando de tí mismo o de otra persona por el contexto. Date cuenta de que te he tachado "pienso" y he puesto "creo" en su lugar, porque en este caso es mejor traducción para "think".
> Y otro ejemplo: 'You don't think you're smart' - sería No piensas ser inteligente Suena rara, O No piensas que seas inteligente  O No piensas que eres inteligente También: "No crees que eres inteligente" ?
> 
> Y sólo un ejemplo más
> 
> 'I wish you ran' - Deseo que hayas corrido Deseo que corras. Pero, cómo se dice si los sujetos son lo mismo? 'I wish I could run' - Deseo poder correr  O Deseo que puedo correr Creo que es incorrecta O Deseo haber podido correr Es correcta pero el tiempo verbal no corresponde a tu original en inglés O Deseo que yo pueda correr Creo que es incorrecta? Este ejemplo es MUY confuso. Yo diría que en este ejemplo lo más natural en español sería decir: "¡Ojalá pueda correr!".
> 
> Espero que comprendáis lo que estoy preguntando! MUCHAS gracias!


 
Pregunta comprendida. Mis aportaciones en rojo.


----------



## danisac

Es indicativo cuando la frase es afirmativa y subjonctivo cuando es negativa


----------



## danisac

no.Tengo que rectificar : no funciona en todos los casos


----------



## martikea

Hi,

As you have already red a lot about this I will only correct your sentences.If you have a concrete question,ask!

Algunos verbos requieren el subjuntivo siempre, pero se usa el subjuntivo si los sujetos son lo mismo? Por ejemplo:

Se usa el subjuntivo después de el verbo _suponer_, pero aquí cómo se traducen?: 'I suppose I can go' - Supongo que puedo ir O Supongo que podré ir (referring to something that is going to happen,and if nothing it is not up to you occurs you will go )O Supongo que podría ir. (you are saying that something that might happen or that might not happen(to go somewhere) is likely to happen, or you are expressing that you are thinking about doing it. 

También, se dice 'I don't think he knows' - 'No pienso que lo sepa'. Creo que no lo sabe.
Pero cómo se dice 'I don't think I know' - No creo saberlo O creo que no lo sé . Si fuera él si sería correcto "No pienso que él lo sepa" I don´t think he knows.
Y otro ejemplo: 'You don't think you're smart' - sería No piensas/crees ser inteligente/que seas inteligente,  O No piensas que eres inteligente.

Y sólo un ejemplo más

'I wish you ran' - Deseo que hayas corrido (strange for the verb run but correct used). Pero, cómo se dice si los sujetos son lo mismo? 'I wish I could run' - desearía poder correr O Deseo que puedo correr Deseo poder correr (What do you wish? I wish to be able to run or )  O Deseo haber podido correr Desearía haber podido correr ..en aquella carrera tan importante.
O Deseo que  pueda correr. (better to say :Ójala que pueda correr!)It is referring to something in future that might happen or might not.Something you are willing to happen.

  Este ejemplo es MUY confuso.

Espero que comprendáis lo que estoy preguntando! MUCHAS gracias![/quote]


----------



## maghanish2

Argónida, muchas gracias por tu tiempo y sugerencias!! Las agradezco más que sabes! Pero tengo unas pocas preguntas para estar seguro.

En el ejemplo de 'You don't think yo'ure smart' es uno mejor que el otro? Quiero decir, suena mejor decir 'No crees que ERES/SEAS inteligente'? Porque dijiste que 'No creo que sepa' es mejor que 'No creo que sé', no?

Y también, podría decir 'ojalá pudiera correr' (usando el subjuntivo pasado?)? 

Muchas gracias de nuevo por ayudarme! Eres de mucha ayuda!


----------



## maghanish2

Martikea, gracias, pero estás diciendo que 'Supongo que puedo ir' es correcto?

Y también es incorrecto decir 'No creo que yo lo sepa' y sí es correcto decir 'No creo saberlo'?  Pero suena mejor uno?

Y últimamente, importa si uso 'eres' o 'seas' con la oración 'You don' think you're smart'?


----------



## martikea

Let´s see if this helps you..

From your example,

"I don´t think I know." Creo que no lo sé . No creo que lo sepa.(you are quite sure that you don´t know it,but there´s a posibility that you will for example remember it)
a clearer exemple,
"I don´t think I have it" Creo que no lo tengo.No creo que lo tenga(you are quite sure that you don´t have it, those papers for example, but you are going to look for it, and who knows,maybe you have them even if you didn´t know!) you can use subjuntive because there´s a possibility that it might or might not happen. 
You can use subjuntive even with the yourself, the point is wether there´s a possibility or not.
I you say I don´t know or I don´t have it, you are expressing that you are sure about it. it is a certain fact.
Hope it helps!


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

maghanish2 said:


> Argónida, muchas gracias por tu tiempo y sugerencias!! Las agradezco más que sabes! Pero tengo unas pocas preguntas para estar seguro.
> 
> En el ejemplo de 'You don't think yo'ure smart' es uno mejor que el otro? Quiero decir, suena mejor decir 'No crees que ERES/SEAS inteligente'? Porque dijiste que 'No creo que sepa' es mejor que 'No creo que sé', no?
> 
> Y también, podría decir 'ojalá pudiera correr' (usando el subjuntivo pasado?)?
> 
> Muchas gracias de nuevo por ayudarme! Eres de mucha ayuda!



Cuando se evoca el subjuntivo, se evoca el subjuntivo, punto. Ya sea que los sujetos sean los mismos o no. No es relacionado con los sujetos. 

No creo que (yo) lo sepa.

No creo que lo sepas.

La sola otra opción que podrías tener cuando los sujetos son los mismos es el infinitivo.


----------



## martikea

maghanish2 said:


> Martikea, gracias, pero estás diciendo que 'Supongo que puedo ir' es correcto?You can say it,
> An example:
> Can you make paella? (typical spanish dish with a lot of tradition) Yes I think I can do it. Si, creo que puedo hacerlo.(If you say supongo que puedo hacerlo sounds a bit "rude" in this sentence)
> I don´t know in english(please tell me) but in Spanish sometimes it has a kind of shade of meaning a bit desagree or even "cocky or showing off",maybe a bit strong words but i hope it helps..,if you use supongo in this way.
> For example, Can you go to pick your sister up at the airport at four in the morning?? Supongo que puedo ir...
> 
> 
> Y también es incorrecto decir 'No creo que yo lo sepa' y sí es correcto decir 'No creo saberlo'? Pero suena mejor uno?
> Both are correct but your example is not clear wit "to know"as usually you know or you don´t know something..
> Example. will you go to the party? No creo que vaya (there´s a possibility, but it is almost certain that you will not go..
> You can say No creo que lo tenga, or no creo tenerlo. The difference is that for No creo que lo tenga, can me either I don´t think I have it or I don´t think he/she has it. So if the context is not clear you can use the second best.
> 
> 
> Y últimamente,(that means recently,)por último importa si uso 'eres' o 'seas' con la oración 'You don' think you're smart'?


.Yes and no.it Subjuntive has a connotation or desire or doubt something uncertain ,so this case "no te crees que seas inteligente" sounds weird,(something like that you are trying to say that that person is inteligent but while you say it, you introduce in the sentence a kind of doubt with "seas", But you can say :Ójala que seas inteligente! means I hope you will be inteligent and will do the right thing. 
 Another example,
You have just won a world´s competition:
No te crees que eres el campeón? No te crees que seas el campeón?(you cannot still believe it?) 
No crees que vas a tener hijos? (I´m asking you and I´m quite sure you are going to have kids so i ask you in present like something very likely for me. no crees que vayas a tener hijos? (I´m  trying to make clear you are saying because I´m deducing that you are not willing to have them per our conversation) But sometimes we mix them up, is spoken language..

After this, I cannot believe I learnt to speak as a kid! (no me creo que aprendiera a hablar de niña!)


----------



## maghanish2

Muchas gracias por las explicaciones largas! Son MUY útiles. Así que, básicamente, depende de lo que YO quiero decir, correcto?

Usando el infinitivo insinúa que estoy seguro del hecho, pero usando el subjuntivo insinúa que estoy un poco dudoso y no pienso que pase.

Y sí, tienes razón cuando dices que usar 'suponer' es un poco grosero. En inglés también es grosero decir eso, pero sólo quería saber!

También, _No creo que lo tenga_ tiene la misma connotación que _no creo tenerlo_, sí? Entonces si estoy seguro de que sí no lo tengo, diría _No creo que yo lo tengo? _Espero estar en lo cierto!!

Y una cosa más, entonces prometo que no te molestaré de nuevo o). Por qué dijiste 'no te crees que seas inteligente'? Significo, por qué usaste 'creerse' en el reflexivo? Y si yo dijiera eso, significaría que yo no sé si crees que eres inteligente, no? Y si dijiera 'No crees que ERES inteligente', entonces signifcaría que estoy seguro de que no crees que eres inteligente.

Lo siento por preguntarte tanto, pero como dijiste, el subjuntivo es bastante confuso, especialmente porque depende de lo que el hablador quiere expresar.

MUCHAS GRACIAS! Eres de GRAN ayuda!


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

maghanish2 said:


> Y una cosa más, entonces prometo que no te molestaré de nuevo o). Por qué dijiste 'no te crees que seas inteligente'? Significo, por qué usaste 'creerse' en el reflexivo?



Hola:

El reflexivo *creerse* significa *to see one's self* o *to believe one's self to be*. You don't see yourself as intelligent?


----------



## Anárion

maghanish2 said:


> También, _No creo que lo tenga_ tiene la misma connotación que _no creo tenerlo_, sí? Entonces si estoy seguro de que sí no lo tengo, diría _No creo que yo lo tengo? _Espero estar en lo cierto!!



"No creo que lo tenga" y "No creo tenerlo" tienen exactamente la misma connotación. 

Si estás seguro de no tenerlo, dirías simplemente "No lo tengo", ya que al decir "No creo que (yo) lo tenga", estás haciendo una afirmación certera (sabes que no lo tienes).


Hope it helps! Those are my two cents.  


Anárion


----------



## maghanish2

Sí, Anárion, tienes razón, si estoy seguro, no usaría 'no creer que'. De todos modos, qué piensas de esto:

Si yo dijiera 'No crees que seas inteligente', significaría que yo no sé si crees que eres inteligente, no? Y si dijiera 'No crees que ERES inteligente', entonces signifcaría que estoy seguro de que no crees que eres inteligente.

O también, en este ejemplo que se dio: 
No te crees que eres el campeón? O No te crees que seas el campeón?  Cuál es la diferencia?

Es esto correcto? Muchas gracias a todos que me han ayudado!


----------



## martikea

maghanish2 said:


> Muchas gracias por las explicaciones largas! Son MUY útiles. Así que, básicamente, depende de lo que YO quiero decir, correcto? Si, algo útil es que cuando vayas a utilizar el subjuntivo pienses en si es una hipótesis, (quizás,quizás no) o un deseo (Ójala, ójala no).
> 
> Usando el infinitivo insinúa que estoy seguro del hecho, pero usando el subjuntivo insinúa que estoy un poco dudoso y no pienso que pase.Si, un hecho no seguro,o algo que podría ser y de momento no es, ex. Si fueras más estudioso aprobarías. If you´d be a better student you´d pass the exam
> 
> Y sí, tienes razón cuando dices que usar 'suponer' es un poco grosero. En inglés también es grosero decir eso, pero sólo quería saber!
> 
> También, _No creo que lo tenga_ tiene la misma connotación que _no creo tenerlo_, sí? Entonces si estoy seguro de que sí no lo tengo, diría _No creo que yo lo tengo__? _Espero estar en lo cierto!!creo que no lo tengo.(99% sure) O directly No lo tengo.(100%)
> 
> Y una cosa más, entonces prometo que no te molestaré de nuevo o). No problem
> Por qué dijiste 'no te crees que seas inteligente'? Significo, por qué usaste 'creerse' en el reflexivo?Porque no se puede decir No creo a mí  sino No me creo.Y si yo dijiera eso, significaría que yo no sé si crees que eres inteligente, no?es por el significado.se dice, pero en este caso tengo dudas si utilizamos el subjuntivo de manera correcta.algún lingüista por ahí? y si dijiera 'No crees que ERES inteligente', entonces signifcaría que estoy seguro de que no crees que eres inteligente.Si.
> 
> Lo siento por preguntarte tanto, pero como dijiste, el subjuntivo es bastante confuso, especialmente porque depende de lo que el hablador  hablante quiere expresar.
> 
> MUCHAS GRACIAS! Eres de GRAN ayuda!


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias por tu explicación de nuevo, y así que (sólo para asegurarme), en este ejemplo que pusiste:

No crees que eres el campeón - (you are basically sure that you're not the champion)
No crees que seas el campeón - (you don't think you are, but it's possible that in fact you ARE the champion)

Estoy en lo cierto o no? Muchas gracias de nuevo, martikea, agradezco tu ayuda mucho!


----------



## martikea

I looked this up in a spanish grammar and I made a summary,

expressions of feelings -. Subjuntive. Exception.
Cuando el sujeto lógico es el mismo en la oración principal y en la subordinada,( I and I)se usa el infinitivo.esta regla es aplicable a todos los casos de subjuntivo en proposiciones subordinadas de complemento.estoy encantada de estar aquí. 

Expresiones de sentimiento, "estamos hartos de que nadie nos haga caso", we are fed up of nobody paying attention to us.
deseo voluntad,necesidad, "Ójala pudiera ir contigo""espero que no haya problema."i hope there won´t be a problem.
proposiciones finales. traigo estas fotos para que las veas, pero la forma interrogativa directa no emplea esa forma: ¿para qué has traído esas fotos?
Verbos de opinión y percepción en su forma negativa: No creo /no recuerdo que aquí hubiera un bar.your example (I think I know) 
La forma afirmativa no tiene subjuntivo: recuerdo que aquí había un bar.therefore your example,
Creo que lo sé. Creo que no lo sé. But no creo que lo sepa 

therefore we can say :No creo que seas inteligente  but we cannot say creo que seas inteligente. You should say:Creo que eres inteligente. Or creo que no eres inteligente.

Hipótesis y probabilidad:Quizá llegueis antes que nosotros.maybe you will arrive before.
Valoraciónevaluation) Es bueno que esté contento.
con significado de certeza (sure) con Infinitivo.Es cierto que está contento.(But you will hear people saying es cierto que esté contento...)

Tiempo.el subjuntivo expresa una anticipación.Indicativo, para presente, pasado o sin determinar. Cuando el agua llega a 100 grados se evapora.When water gets to 100 degrees it evaporates.

Concesivas: Si es seguro ,Indicativo. "Aunque me has engañado,todavía te quiero."eAlthough you have been unfaithfull I still love you.
duda,incierto, subjuntivo: Todavía te quiero aunque(es posible)me hayas engañado. I still love you even if you might have been unfaithfull to me.
depends on what you want to say.aunque me engañaras te querría.

prohibición,mandato.En modo indirecto. Tienes que hacer que vaya a casa.You should make him go home.
if you want to give an order you say.tiene que ir a casa.he has to go home.

Comparación imaginaria.: Parece que está contenta porque tiene el trabajo que quería.it seems that she´s happy because she got the job she wanted. Different than: está contenta porque  le han dado el trabajo que quiere. she´s happy because she got the job she wants (due to certain).

imperativo negativo-: No lo digas! Don´t say it!
sin que . hazlo sin que nadie lo sepa.do it without anyone knows it.

I hope it makes it clear.


----------



## martikea

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias por tu explicación de nuevo, y así que (sólo para asegurarme), en este ejemplo que pusiste:
> 
> No crees que eres el campeón - (you are basically sure that you're not the champion)
> No crees que seas el campeón - (you don't think you are, but it's possible that in fact you ARE the champion)
> 
> Esto en lo cierto o no? Muchas gracias de nuevo, martikea, agradezco tu ayuda mucho!


 
It is related to a perception of what the other is saying. Not related to something that will happen or not. "creer algo",so in this case,according to the grammar you can only say, No crees que seas el campeón, You don´t believe you have become the champion. 
So we say it wrong!! we should not say No crees que eres el campeon.But as I said, you will hear it  
rgds


----------



## maghanish2

Caramba, investigaste esto MUCHO, y de nuevo, agradezco eso.  Así que, no es correcto decir 'no crees que ERES el campeón', pero también dices que sí lo oiría, no?  Entonces, tiene otro significado que 'no crees que SEAS el campeón' o es simplemente un error común?

De nuevo muchas MUCHAS gracias!


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

maghanish2 said:


> Caramba, investigaste esto MUCHO, y de nuevo, agradezco eso.  Así que, no es correcto decir 'no crees que ERES el campeón', pero también dices que sí lo oiría, no?  Entonces, tiene otro significado que 'no crees que SEAS el campeón' o es simplemente un error común?
> 
> De nuevo muchas MUCHAS gracias!



Dude, no offense, but you have made this _WAY_ harder than it needs to be. When you're making a statement, verbs of negated belief evoke the subjunctive. Period.


----------



## Anárion

maghanish2 said:


> Caramba, investigaste esto MUCHO, y de nuevo, agradezco eso.  Así que, no es correcto decir 'no crees que ERES el campeón', pero también dices que sí lo oiría, no?  Entonces, tiene otro significado que 'no crees que SEAS el campeón' o es simplemente un error común?
> 
> De nuevo muchas MUCHAS gracias!



Es simplemente un error común.


----------



## flljob

'I wish you ran' - Ojalá y corrieras.
'I wish I could run' -  Ojalá pudiera (yo) correr.

I Wish I were happy = Ojalá fuera feliz


----------



## martikea

maghanish,

This is high level for me. I will try to find out and if I do,I will let you know why we are getting so confused..
My advise: Just say : no te crees inteligente? You can omit the verb, and it is RIGHT for sure.

rgds


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias martikea por todo tu consejo! Sí, este tema sería más fácil, pero si incluso los nativos no obedecen las reglas a veces, es más difícil aprender. Sí, y si yo uso otro verbo, usaré el subjuntivo, porque eso es lo que dicen la reglas!

Muchas gracias de nuevo!!


----------



## martikea

Maghanish2, I was no kidding! you can say No te crees inteligente and it is right!


----------



## aleCcowaN

"No crees que seas inteligente" 

This is the standard, the expected sentence, but subjunctive plays a role [pronoun + verb taken as a noun]. When it is the same subject, you can use indicative

No crees ser inteligente = No crees que seas inteligente
Crees ser inteligente = Crees que seas inteligente

No crees que sean inteligentes [Tarzan: tú no creer que ellos ser inteligentes]
Crees que sean inteligentes [Tarzan: tú creer que ellos ser inteligentes]

sean = ellos ser (not thinking and subjunctive has nothing to do here; subjunctive only brings the verb to the background )

No crees que seas inteligente = No crees ser inteligente
Crees no ser inteligente = Crees que no eres inteligente

The limitation of these forums is that one can't give the proper intonation, and with it, lots of information. A lot of sterile debate and endless threads come from people adding different tones to what is only written words. To this point, the examples are just "informative" intonation. But with the proper tone, subjunctive acquires new functions

"No crees que seas inteligente" (not "no crees ser inteligente") could mean that I suspect that what you think about the issue is different of what I think.

The allegedly non standard "no crees que eres inteligente" with two different tones could mean "please, confirm this to me" or "I think you are, don't you think the same? why?"

The non standard phrase that only (and hardly) works with the proper context and intonation is "crees que no seas inteligente"; it only may mean "I'm shocked you think otherwise".

Something I strongly recommend to Spanish students is thinking about subjunctive in levels, and always try the most primitive level: if you are used to say "ven/no vengas" (the it-is-said-so approach) but you don't understand why, consciously or unconsciously, you're fried.

Then, I said in the first part of this post that subjunctive performs the primitive function of wiping out a verb from the limelights and throwing it to almost off-scene shadows where we can see it is there while we can't see what it does, preserving the meaning of the verb (a noun) and the subject associated with that meaning.

In the second part of this post, I said that subjunctive always can add some subjective information, sometimes very deep and subtle, and this is usually carried out with the aid of intonation. Mixing up these two levels can make learning subjunctive an ever lasting task.

[You're welcome to correct my English]


----------



## maghanish2

martikea said:


> Maghanish2, I was no kidding! you can say No te crees inteligente and it is right!


 
Lo siento, no pensé que esuvieras bromeando.  Estaba riendo sólo porque este tema es tan confuso.  Lo siento que pensaste eso.


----------



## martikea

maghanish2 said:


> Lo siento, no pensé que esuvieras bromeando. Estaba riendo sólo porque este tema es tan confuso. Lo siento que pensaste eso.


 
Oh, i´m not mad just wanted to make it clear. I will let you know my findings!


----------



## maghanish2

Muchas gracias, aleCcowaN por la ayuda!  Y tu inglés es muy bueno.  Así que, básicamente, la duda que se expresa usando el subjuntivo es la del hablante y NO la de la persona a que habla la hablante.  No pienso que eso tenga sentido.

Cuando digo 'No crees que seas inteligente', no estoy diciendo que tú tienes duda, sino que yo la tengo, correcto?  Y cuando digo 'no crees que eres inteligente', significa que estoy bastante seguro de que yo tengo razón, pero también, en tu propio mente, tú no estás seguro de que eres inteligente, sí?

Lo siento por preguntar tanto, pero creo que ahora estoy emepezando a comprender.  Y como dijiste, es muy difícil explicar con palabras escritas, y MUCHO más fácil con palabras habladas, pero aún así, me estás ayudando mucho y lo agradezco!


----------



## aleCcowaN

maghanish2 said:


> ...  Así que, básicamente, la duda que se expresa usando el subjuntivo es la del hablante y NO la de la persona a que habla la hablante.  No pienso que eso tenga sentido.
> 
> Cuando digo 'No crees que seas inteligente', no estoy diciendo que tú tienes duda, sino que yo la tengo, correcto?  Y cuando digo 'no crees que eres inteligente', significa que estoy bastante seguro de que yo tengo razón, pero también, en tu propio mente, tú no estás seguro de que eres inteligente, sí?


Hay varios subjuntivos superpuestos.

El primero es el que evita la colisión entre la acción que se está realizando o manifestando y la acción-objeto de la frase. En inglés no decimos "I want you come" porque I-want y you-come entran en conflicto ya que tienen la misma jerarquía, y arreglamos el problema diciendo "I want you to come", donde el you-to-come "mata" la parte activa del verbo y lo deja expresando esa acción casi como si fuera un "sustantivo con pronombre". Lo mismo pasa en castellano, pues no decimos "quiero vienes", que no se arregla ni siquiera poniendo la conjunción que introduce el complemento ("quiero que vienes"), sino que debe decirse "quiero que vengas", donde el subjuntivo convierte a la acción en objeto (me refiero a que la "cosifica").

Así, "no crees que seas inteligente" es la frase declarativa que cumple con esta misma estructura, y es equivalente a decir "no crees ser inteligente".

Sin embargo el subjuntivo tiene funciones superiores, y puede aparecer duplicado en la frase (no dos veces, sino doblemente). "No crees que seas inteligente" con cierto tono, significa que yo percibo que tu opinión acerca del tema es diferente de la mía. No significa que yo crea que eres inteligente o que tú creas que eres inteligente. Tampoco significa lo contrario. No significa que yo dude y tú no, lo contrario, que dudemos ambos o que estemos seguros ambos [esta última frase es un buen ejemplo del subjuntivo más primario: significar en indicativo y todo lo demás en subjuntivo, ya que sólo se listan las opciones]. Volviendo a la frase "no crees que seas inteligente", con cierto tono casi interrogativo significa que percibo que ambos opinamos diferente o que no entiendo cual es tu postura al respecto. Hay algo claro, sólo el contexto te permitirá entender en un texto escrito si esa era la intención del hablante.

Las frases como "no crees que eres inteligente" son más fáciles de interpretar porque no existen niveles de subjuntivo. Ni siquiera existe subjuntivo. Es más, la frase no puede ser una simple declaración de hechos acerca de tu creencia con respecto a tu inteligencia, pues de serlo llevaría subjuntivo. La frase debe ser declaración de otra cosa. Por eso, dependiendo del tono y contexto puede ser "confírmame que crees (o has declarado) que no eres inteligente" o "para mi sorpresa, ¿esto es lo que crees? Porque yo creo lo contrario"

Y así recorrimos todo el camino, desde un subjuntivo que se aplica dos veces hasta un indicativo que reemplaza a un esperado subjuntivo. Es eso lo que hace tan confuso preguntar y responder en este foro pues cada uno tiene su propia idea acerca de la naturaleza de las preguntas.

Para los estudiantes de castellano termina siendo una tortura pues si aplican diferentes reglas gramaticales les crecen las excepciones como hongos después de una tormenta. Si preguntan por las excepciones, se olvidan constantemente de lo básico.

Hay un dato con respecto al aprendizaje del subjuntivo y una pista me la ha dado aquellos angloparlantes que fueron llevados a vivir a un país de habla hispana cuando tenían entre 9 y 14 años y aprendieron "buen español" hablando, junto con aquellos hispanohablantes que fueron a vivir a un país de habla inglesa o germánica cuando tenían la misma edad. Ambos grupos hablan buen castellano pero usan el subjuntivo castellano a un 25% de su potencia. De hecho usan un subjuntivo estereotipado y tienen que hacer un esfuerzo "de gramático" para sacarle jugo al subjuntivo.

La razón de tanta complicación para aprenderlo y explicarlo es que el subjuntivo tiene varios niveles, algunos de ellos muy primitivos y otros muy "_sofisticados_", que se aprenden en diferentes etapas de la vida. Por eso ciertas cosas no las podemos explicar bien ni los estudiantes las pueden entender fácilmente: somos simplemente demasiado adultos para hacerlo.

El orden de aprendizaje es: 2 a 5 años, "no comas eso" ; 3 a 7 años, "quiero que vengas"; 7 a 11 años, condicional y sus combinaciones y conflictos con el subjuntivo; 12 a 17 años, todos los usos más sutiles del subjuntivo. Las funciones primarias del subjuntivo son "quítate esa idea de la mente-->destrúyela" y "quítate esa idea de la mente--->envíala al fondo", que luego evoluciona y se ramifica hacia "quítate esa idea de la mente ---> no es tuya" y "quita esta idea de la realidad ---> es tan sólo una idea"; para luego seguir evolucionando a un tercer nivel. En "no crees que seas inteligente" se pueden mezclar ambos planos, y separarlos fue el objetivo de mis explicaciones.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Though I fully agree with AleCcowaN's great explanations of the 'levels' of subjunctive use -- I feel a student could feel hopeless at reading that it's going to take them 12-17 years before they can use the subjunctive with the deepest levels. You can learn to use the subjunctive 'correctly', which is what really matters in language study, in a very short period of time. To use it with all its subtleties will take spending some time in a Spanish speaking country or listening to a lot of Spanish TV or reading a lot of novels in Spanish. But the proper use of the subjunctive is about rules and triggers that easily memorizable. The only exception to this is in the cases where subjunctive or indicative is possible and they even fall neatly into predictable groups. No + creer and No + pensar, in correct Spanish, always trigger the Subjunctive. There is a relaxation of this rule, mostly in Latin America to allow indicative after -- but only in cases where the contents of the subclause is a well known fact, in which case the sense, in English is: "You 'really' don't believe that...." (as if anyone wouldn't believe it). In Spain this is rarer.

The 2 subjects thing only applies to certain types of subclauses. The problem with the original question of this thread is that it combines two issue. NO + CREER is a subjunctive 'trigger', meaning that in proper Spanish, subjunctive always follows whether the subjects change or not. So there was already some other aspect of the sentence structure (no + creer) that 'required' the subjunctive -- nullifying the 1 or 2 subject issue.

Where there is no other trigger like that -- and in a certain syntax then 1 or 2 subjects matters in determining subjunctive.

Example--
Syntax type: indirect commands
Quiero ir. "I want to go" (I want that I go--literally)
Quiero que vayas. "I want you to go"
-----Here the change of subject and indirect command is the reason for the subjunctive.

Syntax type: emotional main clauses
Me alegro de poder ir. "I'm glad I can go." (I'm glad to be able to go--literally)
Me alegro de que puedas ir. "I'm glad you can go"
----Here again the syntax type takes infinitive when no subject change and subjunctive when the subject changes -- but if you wish to state it with two clauses -- subjunctive still happens because of the syntax type. "Me alegro de que pueda ir (yo).

Just some more to think about.

One thing that could soup up the works a lot on the topic of NO + CREER.. In the past 'indicative' is common and correct -- it's a rule breaker. I think it's because when you make statements about the past the certainty of the action is done and it's illogical to 'not believe the outcome'.

No creí que vino.

I will let the natives expound on this as I am still grasping it. It's on one of those 'deeper levels' of subjunctive that Alec referred to.

Grant


----------



## hfpardue

NewdestinyX said:


> Th
> 
> Syntax type: emotional main clauses
> Me alegro de poder ir. "I'm glad I can go." (I'm glad to be able to go--literally)
> Me alegro que puedas ir. "I'm glad you can go"
> ----Here again the syntax type takes infinitive when no subject change and subjunctive when the subject changes -- but if you wish to state it with two clauses -- subjunctive still happens because of the syntax type. "Me alegro que pueda ir (yo).
> 
> 
> Grant



It's "Me alegro *de *que puedas ir." or "Me alegra que puedas ir.", but it can't be "Me alegro que puedas ir" without "de".


----------



## NewdestinyX

hfpardue said:


> It's "Me alegro *de *que puedas ir." or "Me alegra que puedas ir.", but it can't be "Me alegro que puedas ir" without "de".



Absolutely -- simple silly error that I sometimes make. Actually many natives make the same error -- I see it so often. But you are right. In correct Spanish it has to have the DE. But be assured -- ME ALEGRO QUE is SO common.

Web Results *1* - *10* of about *1,790,000* for * "me alegro que"*.


----------



## hfpardue

NewdestinyX said:


> Absolutely -- simple silly error that I sometimes make. Actually many natives make the same error -- I see it so often. But you are right. In correct Spanish it has to have the DE. But be assured -- ME ALEGRO QUE is SO common.
> 
> Web Results *1* - *10* of about *1,790,000* for * "me alegro que"*.



Yes, beyond the shadow of a doubt it is a common mistake.  I just know that you like to pay special attention to grammar.


----------



## Jellby

NewdestinyX said:


> Web Results *1* - *10* of about *1,790,000* for * "me alegro que"*.



It's common and wrong, that's sure, but those results include things like "me alegr*ó* que", which is correct.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Jellby said:


> It's common and wrong, that's sure, but those results include things like "me alegr*ó* que", which is are correct.



I forgot to screen out 'alegró' from my search -- 

Actually if Lazarus were here in this thread he'd be quick to jump in and point out that the RAE in the DPD now accepts 'alegrarse que' as 'correct' -- I think?!?!. 

So we all may need to update our 'rules' -- since the DPD has changed 'so many of them' recently...  I could be thinking of another verb here.. So let's all do our homework and make sure. 

Web Results *1* - *10* of about *1,780,000* for * "me alegro que" -"me alegró que"*.


----------



## Jeromed

> Actually if Lazarus were here in this thread he'd be quick to jump in and point out that the RAE in the DPD now accepts 'alegrarse que' as 'correct' -- I think?!?!.


 

No, he wouldn't. This is what the DPD says:

*alegrar*
*2. *Como pronominal (_alegrarse_), significa ‘sentir alegría’ y se construye con un complemento introducido por _de:_ _Se alegra de que hayas decidido venir; _no se debe, en este caso, suprimir la preposición (→ queísmo, 1a): _Se alegra que hayas decidido venir._


----------



## celesty

Aunque no sería con los mismos sujetos,
Uno de los temas del subjuntivo también podría ser con los verbos demand, insist, advise, suggest,etc.
Por ejemplo I will insist (that) the company pay you (insistiré en que la compañía te pague).
Aunque el sujeto de la segunda oración (company) es singular, el verbo lo debes escribir sin s. (Regla del subjuntivo)
I suggest (that) she correct the teacher. (Sugiero que ella corrija al profesor). Aunque el sujeto she es singular, el verbo no debe llevar la s.

You don´t think you´re smart significa "no crees que eres inteligente" o en todo caso, "no te crees inteligente".


Podría ser que estés confundiendo el subjuntivo con la utilización del auxiliar modal may (indicativo de posibilidad) o incluso del should. (Es que el "MAY" puede ejercer funciones de subjuntivo).
No pienso que yo sepa, creo que deberías ponerlo así : "I don´t think I may know"
I wish you ran ------ Deseo que corras. (aquí usas el verbo ran, porque tú deseas que la acción de correr ocurra ahora mismo)
I wish I could run--------Deseo poder correr. (El could se usa porque tú deseas tener capacidad de poder hacer algo, que no puedes hacer ahora).

Deseo que hayas corrido yo lo pondría así: "I wish you had run", uso el had porque tú deseo se está refiriendo a una acción hacia el pasado, una acción que tú deseas que haya ocurrido en el pasado.

El  subjuntivo presente:
La forma del infinitivo se usa para todas las personas, así puedes notar que la tercera persona no toma una s como en el indicativo.
I suggest that he go --------------  Sugiero que se vaya.

El subjuntivo pasado: 
La forma plural del pretérito se us para todas las personas:
If I were you  ------------------ si yo fuera usted.

Tiempos compuestos como May, Might, should, would, seusan delante del infinitivo:
if he should come  -----------------  si él viniera

El subjuntivo debe usarse para:
  a) Expresar deseos:
     God save the king! ---------- ¡Que Dios salve al Rey!
     Come what may--------- --- Pase lo que pase o venga lo que venga.

Después del verbo to wish (desear) para expresar una situación irreal (ojalá que...) o una orden cortes
 I wish I had gone -------------- Quisiera haber ido, u ojalá  que hubiera ido.
 I wish the children would be quiet ---------- Quisiera que los niños se callaran


----------



## aleCcowaN

NewdestinyX said:


> Though I fully agree with AleCcowaN's great explanations of the 'levels' of subjunctive use -- I feel a student could feel hopeless at reading that it's going to take them 12-17 years before they can use the subjunctive with the deepest levels. You can learn to use the subjunctive 'correctly', which is what really matters in language study, in a very short period of time. ...


I wasn't suggesting that learning subjunctive would take so many years. Simply, it's my opinion that if someone needs so many rules and conditions that trigger subjunctive and also managing such a stampede of exceptions, we should pay attention to the simple mind that is beyond the basic use of subjunctive. With that purpose in mind I spoke about age and not time, those stages the mind goes through while we are growing up.

Explaining the examples by trying to translate them to English do not help much. The same way somebody is asking contemporary to this thread about "shout to/at", a feature English has, Spanish subjunctive is a whole language factor almost extinct in modern English.

Constructing a law that explains how subjunctive is triggered requires a 12-13 years old brain. Building a system of such subjunctive triggering gadgets and classifying and managing exceptions requires a 14-16 years old brain. But natives manage quite well basic aspects of subjunctive at an age of 4, then it'd be better if one manages to perform a kid while learning certain aspects of this mood.

About "no crees que seas inteligente" and "no creer", I'd say "crees que seas inteligente" and "no crees que seas inteligente", even asking them as a question. The reason: intelligence and its measurement remains a subjective matter. "Crees que eres inteligente" sounds aggressive or defying. "(No) crees que seas inteligente" makes crystal clear we're only asking a personal opinion about him or herself.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Jeromed said:


> No, he wouldn't. This is what the DPD says:
> 
> *alegrar*
> *2. *Como pronominal (_alegrarse_), significa ‘sentir alegría’ y se construye con un complemento introducido por _de:_ _Se alegra de que hayas decidido venir; _no se debe, en este caso, suprimir la preposición (→ queísmo, 1a): _Se alegra que hayas decidido venir._



Thanks Jero -- I had it in my mind mixed up with 'antes de que'; where the DPD, only recently, has accepted 'antes que' as correct as well. Thanks for the reminder.

The fact remains that 'alegrarse que' is just as common if not more so than 'alegrarse de que' in modern Spanish all over the world (though 100% incorrect). 

It mimics the English 'between you and I' and 'for you and I' which are 100% grammatically incorrect but as common as their correct counterparts: 'between you and me' and 'for you and me'.

Grant


----------



## Jeromed

NewdestinyX said:


> The fact remains that 'alegrarse que' is just as common if not more so than 'alegrarse de que' in modern Spanish all over the world (though 100% incorrect).


 
My feeling is that people are so terrified of _dequeísmo_, because of its low-class connotations, that they just go overboard with the opposite phenomenon, _queísmo. _


----------



## NewdestinyX

aleCcowaN said:


> I wasn't suggesting that learning subjunctive would take so many years. Simply, it's my opinion that if someone needs so many rules and conditions that trigger subjunctive and also managing such a stampede of exceptions, we should pay attention to the simple mind that is beyond the basic use of subjunctive. With that purpose in mind I spoke about age and not time, those stages the mind goes through while we are growing up.
> 
> Explaining the examples by trying to translate them to English do not help much. The same way somebody is asking contemporary to this thread about "shout to/at", a feature English has, Spanish subjunctive is a whole language factor almost extinct in modern English.
> 
> Constructing a law that explains how subjunctive is triggered requires a 12-13 years old brain. Building a system of such subjunctive triggering gadgets and classifying and managing exceptions requires a 14-16 years old brain. _But natives manage quite well basic aspects of subjunctive at an age of 4, then it'd be better if one manages to perform a kid while learning certain aspects of this mood._


I respect your opinion there (in the blue) but disagree with it. I've done loads of study on the topic of learning a second language and adult learners of their 2nd language do not and cannot learn the 2nd the way a person learns their first. A first language is learned by rote and hearing and mimicking. An adult learner needs to know 'why' and the 'mid-language' that we go thru that's a rewording of our native tongue on the way over to the target language. Now children can learn their 2nd like their first if they have full immersion. And an adult, thrust into full immersion, will in most cases also learn "much" more quickly their 2nd - but still need grammar models. 



> About "no crees que seas inteligente" and "no creer", I'd say "crees que seas inteligente" and "no crees que seas inteligente", even asking them as a question. The reason: intelligence and its measurement remains a subjective matter. "Crees que eres inteligente" sounds aggressive or defying. "(No) crees que seas inteligente" makes crystal clear we're only asking a personal opinion about him or herself.


Grammatically speaking, 'crees que seas inteligente' is incorrect Spanish from my study of 'prescribed' standard Spanish usage. I asked a couple native friends and they told me it sounded strange to them. I'd like to hear from other natives if 'crees que seas inteligente' sounds normal to them. My concern with this line of debate most often is that the student will get the idea that Subjunctive's use is about 'feel' and that you can choose to use it or not wherever you want to transmit nuance; which is just not the case. Subjunctive's use is a 'grammar thing' rooted in Latin and appears because of 'syntactic reasons': "dependency" mainly. In the cases where indicative and subjunctive are optional -- they 'always' mean something completely different and always distinguish the the same thing: «identification and certainty»(indicative) versus «uncertainty and unfulfilled/futurity»(subjunctive). But subjunctive's use always has a syntactical or semantic marker which can be learned by the foreigner.

Ciao,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Jeromed said:


> My feeling is that people are so terrified of _dequeísmo_, because of its low-class connotations, that they just go overboard with the opposite phenomenon, _queísmo. _



Yes I agree completely. And that is the 'exact same' reason English speakers hypercorrect and  say 'for you and I'. Because the wrong use of 'me' after yourself also sounds very low class. Good insight. I hadn't thought of it that way before. Though one of the most common corrections I get from natives is the 'lack' of a needed 'de' before 'que'.

Grant


----------

